# Carbon Pro L



## SoilSecrets (Apr 12, 2019)

Anyone tried this LESCO soil amendment? Or is it an RGS clone?


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

(MobileEX is a wetting agent If I remember correctly.)

You can probably make your own for pennies on the dollar with the above, but I ended up buying some liquid kelp + compost stuff from Gordon's (which they don't sell anymore) and I didn't see any improvement in the soil.


----------



## SoilSecrets (Apr 12, 2019)

Apparently, LESCO partnered with Mirimichi Green to create this product. I had good success in my overseeding last fall with Mirimichi CarbonizPN Biochar/compost so I thought I would give this relatively new product a try.


----------



## cgeorg07 (Jul 25, 2018)

going to lay this (granular) down tonight and see if I notice anything. They rushed production so quickly that the bag has no label, and they handed me the PDF flyer from the Lesco website


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

How much?


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

I tossed some down tonite too. Kinda a B.... to spread, but I just put a few pounds on my front yard and split the back. I'm hoping to do an informal experiment to see if I notice a difference.

Sorry. Mine was the granular.


----------



## SoilSecrets (Apr 12, 2019)

Pricey....I think I paid a little over $30 at SiteOne for a gallon. I am going to wait to do another application until I can get my PH up.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

From the label it looks to be basically an amped up version of Mirimichi Release with kelp, beneficial soil bacteria, and a little iron added in. I have not personally tried it but I use Release 9-0-1 C in my tank mixes and use CarbinizPN as a soil amendment and love both of those products. I would probably have invested in this but I had already bought a seasons worth of Release. May give it a try next year. Mirimichi makes great stuff.


----------



## Rile78 (May 14, 2018)

SoilSecrets said:


> Apparently, LESCO partnered with Mirimichi Green to create this product. I had good success in my overseeding last fall with Mirimichi CarbonizPN Biochar/compost so I thought I would give this relatively new product a try.


I just picked up two bags of the CarbonPro-G and plan on spreading for my overseed as well. Did you apply on the same day as seeding or before seeding?


----------



## seiyafan (Apr 3, 2019)

SoilSecrets said:


> Apparently, LESCO partnered with Mirimichi Green to create this product. I had good success in my overseeding last fall with Mirimichi CarbonizPN Biochar/compost so I thought I would give this relatively new product a try.


If you do decide to try, let us know how it compares with the Mirimichi.


----------



## SoilSecrets (Apr 12, 2019)

Just a follow-up. I purchased some Lesco Carbon Pro G and my experience was not positive. In fact, it was frustrating because the prill sizes were inconsistent and the product was moist and kept clumping in the spreader. I plan to return the product to SiteOne.

The liquid is great and the iron gave a nice color response to the turf. Unfortunately, I cannot say the same about rhe granular.

I will still use Mirimichi CarbonizPN compost/biochar at overseeding.


----------



## seiyafan (Apr 3, 2019)

SoilSecrets said:


> Just a follow-up. I purchased some Lesco Carbon Pro G and my experience was not positive.


Same here, I opened the spreader to max setting but the content would not fall out of the holes, I ended up spreading a few bags by hand.


----------

